# Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v???



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

just curious, post up what you got
dyno pulls, drag times.......and list of mods please.
looking for the 1.8L counterflow set-up
turbo, supercharger, itb,nitrous.......whatever post it.....
lets get some 8v love goin here, and see some pics,or vids too if you got them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i have mk1 4 door jetta. 








when i tracked it it was:
@8psi
k24, td mani
626 IC
1.8L JH
2"piping
2.5"DP
3"exhuast from the firewall back, one muffler no cat no res...
Volvo 240 turbo CIS
17rims on worn falken zeix tires.
full interior
i ran [email protected]
my 60ft was a horrible 2.6
i have not tracked it since but i am looking to improve on the time, mph is decent for mods and boost level......
but i will be tracking the car again next saturday....shooting for mid 14's and 97ish mph




_Modified by instg8r at 11:30 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

1982 scirocco, 2.0l block,counterflow 8v head, All motor.
[email protected]
Still needs lots of work. I spun 1st and second with slicks, and need to jet it richer, as it was falling on its face around 5000 rpm, and the plugs looked like toasted marshmallows.
video from yesterday...about 95 and sunny
http://www.angelfire.com/pa5/esh/race/run4.wmv


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (instg8r)*

Here's a list that I maintain over on the G60 forum...
Obviously not as complete as it should be with regards to the turbo section...
Hope it helps though:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2058422
The highest peak whp supercharged counterflow 8v setup was a guy running the same setup I do... 235whp on about 11/12 psi. I think his car is capable of 250 whp and he still has two sizes of pulleys smaller to go if he chooses...
Highest 8v turbo setup I've seens was in the mid to high 300s... no link to it however








best regards,
Peter T.



_Modified by Peter Tong at 3:40 PM 4-29-2007_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Peter Tong)*

the list is interesting. thanks
but would still like to see some posts of guys set-up pics vids and alittle discription of the car keep them coming


----------



## series (Mar 28, 2007)

2.0 8v with a st3 super 60 turbo with a front mount ect.. never hit the track it dyno'd at 185whp with just the turbo.


----------



## blowndub (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (series)*

2.0T 8v crossflow pushin 330+whp here. Thats on the old setup with 2 broken rings in #2 and 4 cylinders. Haven't dynoed the new setup yet, but it's due to come here shortly with bigger #'s expected, but who knows. I'm trying to get it ready to race at Dubs in the Valley in june. Quick rundown on the setup.
SDS
Innovative t3-t04e stage 3 super 60 blowin at 21psi
EIP big valve ported head
built motor
You name it it's been done to this motor, except no short runner.


_Modified by blowndub at 11:28 AM 5-1-2007_


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (instg8r)*

I don't know if you're interested, since this is a 2.0L Crossflow.
'83 GTI - weights 2042 lbs. with Driver.
OBD1 ABA Crossflow. 
Stock Block
Home-done port & polish, TT 268* Cam.
LW Flywheel & Stock short-ratio tranny
Bosal Header, High-flow cat, TT exhaust
I ran three 15.2 sec. runs in the 1/4 mile. A couple things keeping me from the 14's were the 268* cam (too small), Economy tires, and poor R/T and 60'
I ordered up a TT 288* Race cam, and I am going to do a little more headwork, then I'll try again.
The car:








The Engine:










_Modified by Jettaboy1884 at 12:07 PM 5-2-2007_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Jettaboy1884)*

no i dont mind.....x-flows are welcome.
i know that there are not many that stick with the 1.8 counterflow...
show me what you got, keep them comin


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, I rejetted this weekend, and only ran once, as It was still lean, and didn't want to burn it up. [email protected], a decent run, but still spun some, etc. I definetley could have hit 12's if I kept running it.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (instg8r)*

Not as impressive as the other times, but figured I'd post anyway. I ran my best ever [email protected] in my Cabby... running All Motor on _pump gas _with _no weight reduction _or anything, spinning through first and grinding into second on directional michelins. I've got an audi turbo WUR ordered, and an A2 throttle body waiting to go on (if i can fix the vac. leak it causes














) to try to atleast get to the 16.5's....
time slip: 
R/T: .206
60': 2.564
1/8: [email protected]
1/4: [email protected]

edit: i've got a few in-car vids... but i've got 56K. It'll take forever to upload. Maybe tonight i'll stay connected and give it a try










_Modified by deer_eggs at 2:38 PM 5-17-2007_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (deer_eggs)*

i would like to see the vids. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (instg8r)*

i went to the track again:
my best run:
60': 2.331
330: 6.212
1/8: [email protected]
1000: 12.184
1/4: [email protected]
i found that my best launches were @ 2200 rpm, some bog, but it got the car moving before the boost kicked in.....
this was at 10-11psi


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (instg8r)*

204.5 WHP, 230.7 WTQ on all CIS-E 1.8L 8VT. It's not near the top of the 8V hill, but it is on CIS-E with no EIC or anything of that sort:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2186337


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Longitudinal)*

i would love know more about the 8 injector cis unit you have there, i know its from the MB's.
how well does it work, fuel overkill under normal driving?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (instg8r)*

Instig8r, you've "instigated" a good thread







Props on the Jetta, that must be fun as hell.
*Longitudinal*....tell us a bit more about your setup? It looks like 4 of the injectors mount in the factory location in the head, and 4 are custom-mounted in the intake mani, is this true? Is the manifold stock or homemade? Also, what is the block you're using, 3A or something else?
Also your post that you provided the link for....you say you 're having fuel issues (or you were at the time, in 2005), but your A/F curve seems perfect, falling down into the 11's at 6000 rpm. What was the fuel problem?
Either way it rocks, must be fun sneaking up on Mustangs and Honduhs in that thing.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

It's actually a fox.
I think I remember reading about that setup a while ago. Didn't you have a 3a manifold and a vw head? So 4 of the injectors mounted to the manifold injector cups, and 4 to the head cups. Looks custom now, but I'm probably wrong.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_Instig8r, you've "instigated" a good thread







Props on the Jetta, that must be fun as hell.


Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_i would like to see the vids. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Here's an in car vid that I took of me drag racing. I had my camera taped to my rear view mirror.








By the way, this is my daily driven all motor 2.0 8V, running on pump gas. (Details in a link in my sig.) The car is a 1986 VW Cabriolet, with a full interior. I've now got an A2 Throttle body installed, and have an audi turbo WUR in the mail. Once I get that put on, I'll head back and try to perfect my launches - The consistency's there, but I keep spinning too much.








With a reaction time of .202, I ran a [email protected] I was spinning all the way through first gear (on directional michelin pilot exalto's). I ran a total of 10 runs that night, and 7 of them were 16.7's. Later that night, things started to slow down, and I ran my slowest of [email protected]

edit: fixed link


_Modified by deer_eggs at 7:28 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (deer_eggs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deer_eggs* »_
It's all motor, running on pump gas. Let's see how this works.......










What does All Motor mean exactly....what's in it?


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_
What does All Motor mean exactly....what's in it?

All motor? Means no power adders, like turbo, superchargers, nitrous, etc. 
I've got way too much to list here - i've got a link for my build thread... Here! ]Bent Flow 2.0 
Just a quick run-down 
Eurospec crank: balanced within .010 oz, knife edged, lightened crank throws
Eurospec con-rods: H beam, balanced within .010 oz
JE Forged pistons: coated, balanced within .010 oz, 9.6:1 compression
TT 272 cam, adj. cam gear
41mm intake valves, undercut stems
34mm exhaust valves, undercut stems
port and polish
there's more - it's all in there with pics











_Modified by deer_eggs at 6:24 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

cool


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (deer_eggs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deer_eggs* »_
All motor? Means no power adders, like turbo, superchargers, nitrous, etc. 


Sorry man, I know what all-motor refers to, I was asking you to qualify it....which you have now done. 
Nice setup.....I'm sure this is stating the obvious but you should be getting WAY higher trap speeds with all those goodies and that much displacement...something is not working there.


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_
I'm sure this is stating the obvious but you should be getting WAY higher trap speeds with all those goodies and that much displacement...something is not working there. 

really? No one's said anything about it yet... i'm not sure what to think.


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (deer_eggs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deer_eggs* »_
really? No one's said anything about it yet... i'm not sure what to think.










i didnt want to say anything but he's right. something must not be working....cause you should be at least in 16v territory.....like high 15's traping at least 86-88mph.
unless you have alot of weight in the car like a stereo set-up or something


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_
Sorry man, I know what all-motor refers to, I was asking you to qualify it....which you have now done. 
Nice setup.....I'm sure this is stating the obvious but you should be getting WAY higher trap speeds with all those goodies and that much displacement...something is not working there. 

^Yup.
I don't want to rain on your parade, but that means your making around 95-100 horsepower. Your engine Ownz you.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Mr Black)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_*Longitudinal*....tell us a bit more about your setup? It looks like 4 of the injectors mount in the factory location in the head, and 4 are custom-mounted in the intake mani, is this true? Is the manifold stock or homemade? Also, what is the block you're using, 3A or something else?

OK, it's a standard 8VT 1.8L with MC pistons & rods and a 1.7L crankshaft in a standard 1.8L block. The pistons are actually overbore versions of the MC units with a little machined out to get compression down to 7.2:1. 
Head is a ported and polished big valve hydraulic with stainless valves and an Autotech 266 camshaft. I shouldn't have used the 266, though. A stock cam would have been better.
EM is a chopped and ported 10V TD. Turbocharger is K24 with the 10V TD turbine and center and 20V I5 compressor and housing.
IM is a highly chopped early 5K. EARLY 5K heads and IMs actually have the same size ports as the 8V, so matching to the 8V head is easier. Plenum is just round aluminum stock. I had the second row of injector mounts machined at a local shop and welded on. There is no part of a 3A IM in there. That wouldn't have worked.
MB V8 unit works very well. Harness is from an A2 GTI/GLI with knock sensor. This is a tuned all CIS-E setup with no non-factory parts outside of a pressure switch to activate the WOT circuit. Engine idled very well, even with a lightened flywheel and no IAC hardware. Fueling was just fine off-boost, never over-fueling or acting up. CIS simply meters fuel according to the volume of air flowing past the metering plate. This setup works very well, but it has not yet managed to flow twice the fuel of a four cylinder unit. Since building this setup, I have built another much more refined CIS-E turbo with much better driving and starting characteristics.
If you want to know anything else, just ask.


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (deer_eggs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deer_eggs* »_
really? No one's said anything about it yet... i'm not sure what to think.









deer_eggs
When I ran my 91 gti I got a 16.6 with my worst reaction time (0.4). At the time I had the aba block (125k miles), tt 268 cam, tt chip, custom intake, exhaust, header, tt short shifter, 16v clutch, and stock 1.8l 8v head (225k miles). Removed the spare tire, and rear seat. Weight 2500 with me in it.
With all you have done I would say you should be faster than I was then.
Also what was your 60ft time. From your video it sounds like you werent in 2nd very long at all. But I cant really tell.


_Modified by veedub1991 at 9:57 PM 5-21-2007_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

R/T means nothing to your et. Not sure If you two knew that, but you were posting like it made a difference. Your et clock doesn't start until you roll the lights. R/T just gives you a free "head start" to the finish line if the other guy is sleeping at the tree.


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

This was in bracket racing, where Im pretty sure they told me the timer starts on the green light.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

If you stay at the tree for 10 minutes, then go, you will still run the same time, but you will have lost, since the other guy crossed the finish first. How can two cars run identical times and one cross the line a few lengths before the other? Say the left lane cuts a .523 light and the right lane cuts a .890 light (on a .500 perfect light, sounds like your track prints .000 for perfect.) and they are both dialed in for 15.00 and both run a 15.05, the left lane wins, because he crossed the line .367 seconds sooner, due to his "headstart" towards running his dial-in, without breaking out.


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_

i didnt want to say anything but he's right. something must not be working....cause you should be at least in 16v territory.....like high 15's traping at least 86-88mph.


That's pretty much the territory i was thinking....some where in the 15's, mid to high 80's trap.


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (Mr Black)*

hmmm.....







i'm gonna head back again, this time i'll take out my back seat, spare tire, and all the other misc. crap i've got accumulated in my car, not to mention advancing my cam timing a little more so I can launch lower without bogging down. I've also now have an A2 TB installed, and have an Audi Turbo WUR in the mail (Hopefully arrives today). Once I get all that done, and get some better launches, we'll see what happens. Thanks for all your comments!

_Quote, originally posted by *veedub1991* »_
deer_eggs

Also what was your 60ft time. From your video it sounds like you werent in 2nd very long at all. But I cant really tell.


my 60ft time on this run was 2.717, which was about my average for the night.



_Modified by deer_eggs at 9:45 AM 5-22-2007_


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (deer_eggs)*

(@ _eggs)
I just read (well, skimmed) your build up link and then watched your video...
It seemed like you were just spinning em through first, then short shifted everything else. If I counted right, you went through the lights in 5th gear?
Where are you shifting?


----------



## Mr Black (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (deer_eggs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deer_eggs* »_ I've also now have an A2 TB installed, and have an Audi Turbo WUR in the mail 

Maybe those will help....still I'm thinking that you shouldn't need weight reduction, even for a full weight street car you should be faster than that. Perhaps the WUR will help the fuelling, and/or if you're just running basic CIS then at the least a few extra shims to bump system pressure might be in order? You should dyno with a wideband, see what's really happening. 


_Quote »_my 60ft time on this run was 2.717, which was about my average for the night.

So there's a large part of the problem.....are you spinning or bogging? Even my POS Digi Mk2 pulled 2.49 short times, and my Mk2 16v did a best of 2.39.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

I don't know...I count 4 gears...I think the quick shake of the camera that looks like he holds 2nd for only a split second in actually first gear catching traction.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_I don't know...I count 4 gears...I think the quick shake of the camera that looks like he holds 2nd for only a split second in actually first gear catching traction.

Yeah, just watched a few more times, and I think you may be right... In that case, I think ol' deer-eggs needs to work on that launch. It's like he spends a full second not gripping much of anything. Still, all that motor and a bad launch, it should do a bit better than that in 1320'.
@_eggs
I think the only thing I might have done different in that build is bumped the CR up a little more. (I run 10.3:1 on my ABA/c-flow on the street, pump gas, no knock box...) Have you run A/F info on your set up?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (snowfox)*

snowfox... love your sig... I think I am also a victim of early LEGO exposure


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_snowfox... love your sig... I think I am also a victim of early LEGO exposure









that is funny, i didnt catch that before







i commonly refer to dubs as lego's








id like to add my roomate to the running, both NA and boost








136whp- His EP autox car...thing is stupid fun to drive!
















and his "daily" for the time being (not dyno'd yet, but easily making around 250ish)








and a car i re-wired for a customer, Lukes ABA-t mk2 rocco (auxfox). made 209whp on the old setup, says it feels much better now...


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (VWralley)*

and just for the CIS lovers out there...253whp on stock engine


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_snowfox... love your sig... I think I am also a victim of early LEGO exposure









Thanks. There's no doubt about _your _LEGO exposure, either... Except, having 'seen' your work, you were definitely playing with one of the more advanced LEGO kits that I never had. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (snowfox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
Thanks. There's no doubt about _your _LEGO exposure, either... Except, having 'seen' your work, you were definitely playing with one of the more advanced LEGO kits that I never had. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks but I rather doubt that! LEGOs weren't really widely available in the place where I grew up... the only time I could pick up a new set to add to the "collection" was when my parents flew over to Hong Kong and we brought back a new set. I still like playing with them today when I get a chance to hang out with kids that have them







Show's you how old I am on the inside








all the best,
Peter T.


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_I don't know...I count 4 gears...I think the quick shake of the camera that looks like he holds 2nd for only a split second in actually first gear catching traction.

yeah. I spin all the way through first.... Shift into second. I shift at about 5500? rpm's ( i know the sound, wasn't looking at tach), but it's where the power starts to fall off at the top end ( damn CIS







) By the time i reach the finish line, i'm *just shifting into 4th*. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr Black* »_
So there's a large part of the problem.....are you spinning or bogging? 


When I launch there, I spin all through first. When I launch at a lower RPM (maybe 1500, once again i know the sound, wasn't looking at tach) I bogged down too much... Unfortunately i didn't have my allen wrench at the track or I would've advanced my cam timing to get a little more low-end, to help with that - then I could launch a little lower to stop with the spinning.(Now it's advanced back to "0", previous was "-2''. I won't forget it next time









_Quote, originally posted by *snowfox* »_
I think the only thing I might have done different in that build is bumped the CR up a little more. (I run 10.3:1 on my ABA/c-flow on the street, pump gas, no knock box...) Have you run A/F info on your set up?

No, unfortunately I haven't run an A/F ratio test yet, I'm going to see /adjust it tonight in my driveway (funny, I was actually just looking at http://merlyyn.com/tech )... I'll post up what i was/will be running after it's done. I just wanted to stay on the safe side... my last motor was destroyed by detonation (well way advanced timing didn't help either







) and didn't want the same thing to happen to this one after dumping all that money into it.
I didn't mean for this thread to turn into my own personal thread, but that's what it seems like. *Lets see some more 8V's!!*


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: (deer_eggs)*

Hi Deer_eggs,
If you have some spare $$$ lying around I'd think it would be worth it to bring it over to a dynojet and spend some $$$ for tuning time... we can guess here but there's nothing like having data/truth in hand to lead you down the better path.
with best regards,
Peter T.
PS: I'm sick of posting pics of my own Cabby - sorry 'bout that!


_Modified by Peter Tong at 6:52 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

well, back to the topic, here's a picture of my old 8 valve setup when I drove my car on the street...
























Man I was an *******. 
Never got any good times with this setup. 70 shot single fogger. Hard as hell to launch, and the clutch would slip all the way to 4th. No estimates, but it screamed on the road when I sprayed as soon as I hit second. Put a lot of smiles on passengers faces.
Great way to learn to use nitrous is to put it on a cheap car first. I forgot I had my staging limiter on and juiced it one day, bounced off the limiter, and BOOOOM!!! Blew the CIS injectors out of the head, popped off every hoseclamp on the ducting, and inverted the metering plate boot, along with bending the plate. Some bending and duct tape, and I was back on the road in a few minutes


----------



## deer_eggs (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: (Peter Tong)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Peter Tong* »_Hi Deer_eggs,
If you have some spare $$$ lying around I'd think it would be worth it to bring it over to a dynojet and spend some $$$ for tuning time... 

spare money? I wish! lol hopefully some time soon i'll be able to get it to a dyno. Until then, it's anyone's guess.









_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_ bounced off the limiter, and BOOOOM!!! Blew the CIS injectors out of the head, popped off every hoseclamp on the ducting, and inverted the metering plate boot, along with bending the plate. Some bending and duct tape, and I was back on the road in a few minutes









HUH!?!?










_Modified by deer_eggs at 5:29 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

nitrous backfire...very bad. Sometimes causes big engine fires.
Hrmm...guess street fire is blocked...here's a youtube video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bRbd3-Myg0
_Modified by MkIIRoc at 5:56 PM 5-22-2007_


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 5:56 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_
OK, it's a standard 8VT 1.8L with MC pistons & rods and a 1.7L crankshaft in a standard 1.8L block. The pistons are actually overbore versions of the MC units with a little machined out to get compression down to 7.2:1. 
Head is a ported and polished big valve hydraulic with stainless valves and an Autotech 266 camshaft. I shouldn't have used the 266, though. A stock cam would have been better.
EM is a chopped and ported 10V TD. Turbocharger is K24 with the 10V TD turbine and center and 20V I5 compressor and housing.
IM is a highly chopped early 5K. EARLY 5K heads and IMs actually have the same size ports as the 8V, so matching to the 8V head is easier. Plenum is just round aluminum stock. I had the second row of injector mounts machined at a local shop and welded on. There is no part of a 3A IM in there. That wouldn't have worked.
MB V8 unit works very well. Harness is from an A2 GTI/GLI with knock sensor. This is a tuned all CIS-E setup with no non-factory parts outside of a pressure switch to activate the WOT circuit. Engine idled very well, even with a lightened flywheel and no IAC hardware. Fueling was just fine off-boost, never over-fueling or acting up. CIS simply meters fuel according to the volume of air flowing past the metering plate. This setup works very well, but it has not yet managed to flow twice the fuel of a four cylinder unit. Since building this setup, I have built another much more refined CIS-E turbo with much better driving and starting characteristics.
If you want to know anything else, just ask. 


very cool!!!


----------



## pdogg (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (instg8r)*

here is my 1.8 turbo 8v 85 gti
stacked head gaskets 9-1 comp
12psi 
57 trim turbo
2 1/2 inch ic pipes 
big front mount ic
30 # injectors
60 psi fuel pressure
mega squirt 2
inovate wide band
greedy profect b boost controller
been thru 5 020s
runs the same time at 6psi that it does at 12psi
60ft 2.6
330 6.3
1/8 9.4
1/4 14.4 at 99mph
no traction thru 1st 2nd and half of 3rd gear
on street tires should be alot faster with slicks and a trans that does not break


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (pdogg)*

very very nice!!!!!!!!!
what is the diff in trap speeds from 6-12psi?


----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)

YO YO


----------



## mk1kyle (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (mk1kyle)*


----------



## epjetta (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (mk1kyle)*

nice backyard setup. howmuch power and how much it cost?


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (epjetta)*

my buddy Kyle V has a 2.0 8V turbo mk3 jetta, putting down over 300hp to the wheels and this past saturday he ran a 12.3 in the 1/4 at import wars
here is a pic of the car for those who dont know it
























and my buddy Luis(urogolf) also has a 2.0 8v on ITB in his mk1 rabbit GTI, never been dyno'd or raced at a track but its a fun car and really loud


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

very cool, Fall River MA
i have some reletives there. i havent been in a long time.

great cars well done


----------



## 206vw (Sep 11, 2003)

*Re: (VWralley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWralley* »_and just for the CIS lovers out there...253whp on stock engine

















Hasn't this car been taken apart? This is at bugaid right?


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (206vw)*

How about all motor ?


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

watch this post this weekend. I'll be in the 12's all motor


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_watch this post this weekend. I'll be in the 12's all motor









cant wait to see that, get a video and make a list of mods http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i love all-motor but an 8v... not soo fast 
prove me wrong please


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

8v not so fast? I've already gone [email protected], on a loose shimmed street cam. I just put in a super vee cam, so we'll see how that goes.
Here's a video of a 13 something run.
http://www.angelfire.com/pa5/esh/race/8.wmv


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: (206vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *206vw* »_
Hasn't this car been taken apart? This is at bugaid right?

yup, a fuel line rubbed on the head and caused a leak and she was no more







it was fun while it was together though


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (FourDoorLovin)*

You have not been in enough 8v cars







And they can pull some decent top end too


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_watch this post this weekend. I'll be in the 12's all motor










how did it go?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *2.0 8V Turbo* »_
*ENGINE:*
** Lower Half : The Block & Oiling system*
- 9A Block bored to 83mm + align honed Main's
- 83mm 8.5:1 JE Pistons 
- 1.9TD Crankshaft Pulley
- SCAT 144mm/20mm Forged Connecting Rods + ARP bolts
- ARP 8V head studs
- ARP Main studs
- ABA IM shaft + Autotech Camshaft Gear modified to fit IM shaft
- AEB Oil Pan & Oil Pump
** Upper Half : The Head*
- 3A Cylinder Head match ported ,polished & 3-angle valve gring
- Autotech valve springs
- Autotech valve spring retainers
- Autotech 270* Camshaft
- Autotech 52T Adjustable Camshaft Gear
- Autotech Ehaust valves
- OEM Intake valves
- PG G60 Valve cover 
** Ignition,Turbo,Intake & Fueling System:*
- 034EFi Stage IIc SEM system
- (4) 034EFi Direct Fire Coils
- 9A 16V Plug Wires
- Garret GT3071R Turbocharger
- 034 Motorsport IMSA GT Tubular exhaust manifold + Ceramic coating
- 034 Motorsport Oil + Coolant supply/return kit
- TiAL 38mm Wastegate
- TiAL 50mm Blow-Off Valve
- 2E Intake manifold
- OBD1 VR6 Throttle Body
- 034EFi Fuel Rail
- SX Engineering High FlowFuel pump
- SX Engineering Fuel Pressure Regulator
- (4) Genesis 550cc Injectors


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (instg8r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *instg8r* »_

how did it go?

ha ha..haven't left yet







racing starts at 6:00 pacific


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

I lied... My clutch is completely toast. Could barely get my car back on the trailer. I hit the mph I was shooting for, though. Couple weeks from now when I get a new clutch I'll be there







[email protected]


----------



## instg8r (Sep 22, 2003)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

oh so close!!!!!
i want to see 12's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stock77 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (instg8r)*

I don't know if his car is still searchable on the 'tex but a friend of mine screen name Us2ba4dr had a 2.0l crossflow turbo motor that made 350 on the dyno and ran a best of 11.64 at the track in a MkIII Jetta. That motor and car are long since parted, but that was some pretty good power from an 8V.
I also know a non vortexer that has a gutted rabbit that runs a high compression crossflow 8V and it has run right around 12.50's pretty consistently. That car is by no means a street car, but it makes a pretty repectable normally aspirated 8V at the track. 
With enough money, forced induction or compression, etc. you can make an 8V go pretty well. 


_Modified by stock77 at 7:09 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## girdwood (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (stock77)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good specs & times guys, fun thread to read!
My best is in my '79 Rabbit: 14.6 @ 93mph. This was w/ bald 3y/o tires, a shot front wheel bearing, no dizzy hold-down clamp (felt the timing changing in every shift) and I think it was a 2.7 60'
2035cc Autotech stroker (10.5:1 CR) w/ JH head, 288* TT cam, HD valve springs, valve job, heavy P&P, TT 4-1 header, l/w f/w, and CF DF clutch. I miss my rabbit







Hopefully my buddy Ryan will get everything he needs to run the engine here this summer.


----------



## Seax_Smith (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (instg8r)*

Looked into a TDI Crank yet? vw's do have a lego nature to them.


----------



## sheimbach (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Jettaboy1884)*

i have never seen a counterflow with cis on it...looks funny


----------



## TheeGusBus (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (sheimbach)*

wow, low 13s all motor in a 8v, congrats dude!!


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks! I put a new clutch in it this weekend, and rejetted, as it was really rich. We'll see how it does in a few weeks. Heres a picture of the clutch!








See how it's only grabbing on 1/3-1/2 of each puck? The rest is down past the rivets!!


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (sheimbach)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sheimbach* »_i have never seen a counterflow with cis on it...looks funny

Wait... What?


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Jettaboy1884)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettaboy1884* »_
Wait... What?









x2 - but I read right through it understanding what I think the poster meant. I think he meant to say _cross_flow with CIS... Definitiely feeling silly missing that first time around...


----------



## blowndub (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (snowfox)*









We'll see what it can do here on the 23rd of this month at Dubs in the valley. Has just enough tune on it to keep me from blowing up @ 21psi, so it didn't get very good numbers on the dyno. Ran out of time and couldn't start adjusting timing and such. Not to happy about the whole situation.










_Modified by blowndub at 8:35 AM 6-14-2007_


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (blowndub)*

Eurospec Head
Eurospec 272 Cam
3A Bottom End
P&P Intake
Neuspeed TB
8v K&N Filter
Jacobs Ignition
Rapid Parts Blue Igniter Wires
Non A/C
Non P/S
Dual Outlet Manifold
TT Race Downpipe
2" Stainless TT exhaust w/dynomax
4k trans with 11k on it
weighted shifter
short shifter(has 2 settings,its a homemade,not by me,but shifts very nicely)
1.8 hydro oil pump








i was wondering what peoples guesstimates would be on power with this setup,i was guessing 120-145?i may be a bit off,as i dont know a whole lot as of yet.
it pulls pretty good,hates highway speeds,i cant wait to take it to the track and run a 1/4 mile.
-Kenny


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

let us know once you do! My new motor is almost complete, and I can't wait to race it too.
How well does the intake manifold match the head ports?


----------



## the_mad_rabbit (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (instg8r)*

























Bone stock G60- only mods are Neuspeed chip, eurosport boost tubes, and neuspeed P-flow intake. Exhaust is frankensteined from bits and pieces here and there, but overall a high-flow cat, a1 dual DP setup, and a Scirocco S2 16v muffler for a.... stealthy appearance








Mega weight removal to the car- sound-deadening removal, wheel well sealant removal. Non a/c and non p/s setup.
Havn't tracked it YET... (as im still working on getting the swap street-legal), but... its DEF. faster than my built G60 corrado. I'm looking to break 13's with the current setup, and if I don't break ****, i'll def. get there


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (the_mad_rabbit)*

[email protected] in the 8th with a 1.986 60ft. not that it matters
.001reaction. setup stollen from mk11roc with the except of the webbers and the 288 but thats coming thanks for the lowdown 2roc







and p.s.abascorrico gets a shout out to










_Modified by hondaproof at 5:13 PM 7-5-2007_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

that's pretty good! That's a faster mph than I turn in the 1/8th mile. I think my best was 81.xxx. Any pictures of the car?


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (hondaproof)*

That is a tall order, what does it qt mi? That 60ft time is insane!


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_[email protected] in the 8th with a 1.986 60ft. not that it matters
.001reaction. setup stollen from mk11roc with the except of the webbers and the 288 but thats coming thanks for the lowdown 2roc







and p.s.abascorrico gets a shout out to









_Modified by hondaproof at 5:13 PM 7-5-2007_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

that should be around 13.8 @ 103-104 as is. Getting the times to match the mph would be a 12.80-12.90


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

what kind of tires are you running? How much does it weigh? And was this with the nitrous?


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (hondaproof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_[email protected] in the 8th with a 1.986 60ft. not that it matters
.001reaction. setup stollen from mk11roc with the except of the webbers and the 288 but thats coming thanks for the lowdown 2roc







and p.s.abascorrico gets a shout out to










Thats pretty good naturally aspirated.
IIRC Deathhare ran an 8.9 1/8th with my twin screw kit running the 74mm pulley (big SC pulley = low boost = 5 psi) his first time out in his Rabbit GTI... (I do wonder what it would have done on say a 54mm - but I digress)...



_Modified by Peter Tong at 2:10 AM 7-7-2007_


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Peter Tong)*

have not run the .25 yet to long of a drive on race gas i used a borrowed set of hoosiers from a fiend 13s 9a tranny no juice yet have not tuned it and belive this or not full inteiror minus subwoofer







have an old pic on myspace.com this inbreed motor set up is awesome i also run my fpr at 5ma that wat a cis-e 16 valve should run so far it is holding up to street driving but it is real exspensive in gas 


_Modified by hondaproof at 11:19 PM 7-6-2007_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

So your car weighs what, around 2600 with you in it since you said you have a full interior? You ran no nitrous, right? That means your putting out about 200-215 horsepower all motor with CIS? Thats more than mine, kossob, and romero's car made. strip it down to 1700lbs and run some low 11's with it.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

sounds to good to be true dont it but i **** you not it felt like the whole tranny came out from under it on the launch it as far as weight goes i said the same things about it to my friend if it matters any i have msd6al and the fixed curve puter running the dizzy but i dont think that is doin it


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

no, I just think i should get a refund on some of my stuff. Especially if you're car that weighs 1000lbs more than mine turns better trap times than mine on stock CIS with a hydro head. I guess my eurospec stage 3 $3500 head was a gimmick. Good job building and racing it in under 10 days.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

the head was done by myself had already been in the process of doin it but was not sure it would hold up ,then i seen your thread and said to hell with it if it blows (and it will) it blows. my 9a was rebuilt and then started collecting dust im just lucky i geuss but aint that how it works out?im goin back soon with a vidieo cam so everyone can see it on here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif just hope it dont blow


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Nah, it's not even that so much as turning the same trap times with 1000lbs more. That I'm going to have to see.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

my car weighs 2041lbs without me in it me in it 2235 if nyour car weighs 1700 how is that a 1000 ibs more dude i belive collin ran 12s on a cis rabbit just think it is poss if you know how to tune the cis i left it like it was with my abap.s. cis can support up to 400hp look it up


_Modified by hondaproof at 12:35 AM 7-7-2007_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

you said full interior, and A2 weighs around 2300, according to this site (yeah it's an 87 16v, but I'm sure it's similar)
http://www.gti16v.com/tspecs87.htm
and add 200 for you, that's pretty close to 1000. But if that's all you weigh, so be it. Even so, that's a lot of horsepower to be making on cis with a "gasket matched" hydro head running that small of a cam. With a 288 cam on a mostly stock head and sidedrafts, I ran a 75mph trap on the 1/8th.
Yes, CIS can support a good bit of horsepower, I'm not denying it. But the power from this setup comes from the head.
Do you have any pictures of the motor and head?


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

no new pics a 16v golf weighs more no offense but an mk1 jetta with 9a 16v "gasket matched"







(i like it) by me on the juice (75) cut a 9.30 but was goin 80mph go fig maybe it our tracks but 2 diff ones and the times are within .10ths ive been toyin with these cars for ten years now had a mk1 run 9.98 @75 with a 1.8 solid head pf block no juice.all on cis all with msd and timing puters same tranny codes and "gasket matched" by me.its the kind of luck like that ,is why i have never had another brand in 10 years


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (hondaproof)*

Collins car wieghed 1400 lbs







Bring your car to the Bug Out in Manassas VA on labor Day. I ran a 9.28 on street tires all motor. Shooting for 8.80s with the car dialed in










_Modified by eurotrashrabbit at 11:59 PM 7-7-2007_


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

already in the process of finding a trailer thats a long drive on the race gas but look for a blue mk2 black bottom IMKmotorsports on the side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







you ever go to the "Duck"


_Modified by hondaproof at 9:06 PM 7-7-2007_


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (hondaproof)*

Once about 6 years ago


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (eurotrashrabbit)*

just wondering how bout eastside? thats where i cut the time at.


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (hondaproof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_[email protected] in the 8th with a 1.986 60ft. not that it matters
.001reaction. setup stollen from mk11roc with the except of the webbers and the 288 but thats coming thanks for the lowdown 2roc







and p.s.abascorrico gets a shout out to









_Modified by hondaproof at 5:13 PM 7-5-2007_

Hey man what happened to those pics you were gonna put up? That will prove it to everyone here.


_Modified by veedub1991 at 4:00 PM 7-9-2007_


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (veedub1991)*

i think video will prove more i could post anyones timeslip i wanted they aint provin **** without the benifit of seein the run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (hondaproof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_i think video will prove more i could post anyones timeslip i wanted they aint provin **** without the benifit of seein the run http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Well until you have the video, we'll settle for the time slip as some proof. We got enough guys here that know whats up and can tell if its the real deal. So lets see it!!!!


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (veedub1991)*

well if you can tell if its the real deal you alreday have the numbers do the math if not you will just have to wait


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (hondaproof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LaneGTI8V* »_That is a tall order, what does it qt mi? That 60ft time is insane!



_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_that should be around 13.8 @ 103-104 as is. Getting the times to match the mph would be a 12.80-12.90


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_So your car weighs what, around 2600 with you in it since you said you have a full interior? You ran no nitrous, right? That means your putting out about 200-215 horsepower all motor with CIS? Thats more than mine, kossob, and romero's car made. strip it down to 1700lbs and run some low 11's with it.


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_no, I just think i should get a refund on some of my stuff. Especially if you're car that weighs 1000lbs more than mine turns better trap times than mine on stock CIS with a hydro head. I guess my eurospec stage 3 $3500 head was a gimmick. Good job building and racing it in under 10 days.


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_Nah, it's not even that so much as turning the same trap times with 1000lbs more. That I'm going to have to see.


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_well if you can tell if its the real deal you alreday have the numbers do the math if not you will just have to wait 

See the numbers are the problem. I think everyone is haveing a hard time adding them up. Wait maybe I'm supposed to divid...
Anyways it not hard just show us the time slip


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (veedub1991)*

you have no idea wat you are talkin about so like i said add the numbers up then tell me something thats smart ok


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (hondaproof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_you have no idea wat you are talkin about so like i said add the numbers up then tell me something thats smart ok 

Well im with everyone else on this. So just take 5 min and post those slips. Im not saying its impossible, just a little hard to believe without some proof.

So what kinda compression you running?


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (veedub1991)*

i know its hard to belive but i told you once i have a junk puter my boy is goin to tape the next trip have not cc the engine im geussing 13.5 14to 1 give or take its a hydro head not solid so i really dont have the exact numbers on compression for you im not putting on a show if you make it to the bug out youll see this beater in person p.s. when i said full interior guys that only seats. and carpet,dash,ect, no sound deadin or underlayment.thats the best i can do for now.i dont have a printer to upload the timeslips but im workin on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (hondaproof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_i know its hard to belive but i told you once i have a junk puter my boy is goin to tape the next trip have not cc the engine im geussing 13.5 14to 1 give or take its a hydro head not solid so i really dont have the exact numbers on compression for you im not putting on a show if you make it to the bug out youll see this beater in person p.s. when i said full interior guys that only seats. and carpet,dash,ect, no sound deadin or underlayment.thats the best i can do for now.i dont have a printer to upload the timeslips but im workin on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Whiskey Tango Foxtrot?


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Longitudinal)*

this aint so com


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_you said full interior, and A2 weighs around 2300, according to this site (yeah it's an 87 16v, but I'm sure it's similar)
http://www.gti16v.com/tspecs87.htm
and add 200 for you, that's pretty close to 1000. But if that's all you weigh, so be it. Even so, that's a lot of horsepower to be making on cis with a "gasket matched" hydro head running that small of a cam. With a 288 cam on a mostly stock head and sidedrafts, I ran a 75mph trap on the 1/8th.
Yes, CIS can support a good bit of horsepower, I'm not denying it. But the power from this setup comes from the head.
Do you have any pictures of the motor and head?

Yeah, I'm not sure that weight on a mk2 with full interior is possible, mine is a mostly full gut w/ AC (kids), me and fuel, excluding oil, radiator fluid, etc. I est. @ 2350 and I'm fatter now, maybe add DEKA battery and lose weight, I still don't see it any less than 2250, and it may even be more because I haven't weighed it. I suppose that minus the AC it is in the realm of believability, but couple that with horsepower that's on par with Peter Tong's Lysholm with a cam that's in the ballpark makes me wonder..... Those must be some big arse carbs and a really high idle. Either that or we're just supposed to know that mostly stock means every goody under the sun.
It is very rare that I see a VW worked over head top a Eurospec right out of the box, that is, only in my experience, not saying it's not possible. Wait is this on the laughing gas??? I forgot about your sig. Sorry, I'm more confused now than b4?????


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (LaneGTI8V)*

it doesnt matter now that motors is blown got another going togerther this week i will try to get pics and while im at it ill take a pic of my timeslip to show you guys .why the hate? i just dont know i use the same set up with dif head and cis who knows there may be some shadetrees the know how to tune cis e .







p.s. our track has got a scale my car weighs 2041 ilbs without me in it i weigh 195 so add that together and that gives you 2236 ilbs at the time of the run im gutting it this time and im gonna spray the bitch may break a record or something haters bewear i got the goods my heads will be up for sale soon 16 valve and 8 valve 


_Modified by hondaproof at 1:03 PM 7-15-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (hondaproof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_i know its hard to belive but i told you once i have a junk puter my boy is goin to tape the next trip have not cc the engine im geussing 13.5 14to 1 give or take its a hydro head not solid so i really dont have the exact numbers on compression for you im not putting on a show if you make it to the bug out youll see this beater in person p.s. when i said full interior guys that only seats. and carpet,dash,ect, no sound deadin or underlayment.thats the best i can do for now.i dont have a printer to upload the timeslips but im workin on it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

were you home schooled?Your making absolutely no sense.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Wizard-of-OD)*


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (hondaproof)*

Did your cap come off the rod, or did the rod break, or what? Rods don't break from the horsepower of a 2.0 vw N/A motor.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: (LaneGTI8V)*

LaneGTI8v, 
Are you talking to me? Sorry, I'm tired and I found it hard to follow your post. When I said mostly stock, I meant just that. Stock JH head with springs and a 288 cam. That was back in february, though. I am now running the eurospec.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (MkIIRoc)*

i thnk the cap flew off i dont know but it ****ed up


_Modified by Longitudinal at 10:28 PM 7-20-2007_


----------



## LaneGTI8V (Jan 31, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_LaneGTI8v, 
Are you talking to me? Sorry, I'm tired and I found it hard to follow your post. When I said mostly stock, I meant just that. Stock JH head with springs and a 288 cam. That was back in february, though. I am now running the eurospec.

No, no, here i am hearing about this guy who has all the best ****, and apparently some serious driving skills, and I thought you said he was trapping such high speeds and running such lightning quick times with a mostly stock motor, he supposedly bested some of the best (yourself included Mk2Roc) and all i could think was that i was standing in bull**** up to my eyeballs. What a coincidence he blew his motor, seems like we'll never see that mythical dragon. No blast on you Mk2Roc, I just thought that was what you sed he was running. Either way that head would have to have ports like a blown out porn star and i'm sure they'd be as smooth as astro glide. Point is... we'll never see that head, that setup, that video, or that track slip. Oh by the way, on a personal note... I will be @ bugorama for labor day to see you break into the 12s (Mk2Roc). I kno you can do it. As far as that unicorn, (mythical dragon, fill in the blank) I don't think we'll see it. Best of Luck!!!


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (LaneGTI8V)*

i have ran a







17.7 1/4 in my 8v fox







but here is the kicker the fox only comes with 9:1 cr stock so i'm working with a handy cap. 
car 
1993 vw fox coupe. 130k miles 
digi 1.8 8v big valve hydro
weight with me in it 2400 lbs
street tires and 87 pump gas.
mods
audi 80 duel outlet mani and dp
g60 injectors
msd high flow fuel pump
268 cam w/ adjustable cam gear
svo air meter 
home-grow intake
spec stage 3+ clutch (don't ask i HAD big plans)
the car dyno'd 80.1 whp with just the home-grow intake and no other mods








best time a 17.7 with a 2.5 60' i can do better but i nuked my diff the next run. 3k rpm dump and a dead hook










_Modified by ryubiggie at 4:08 AM 7-19-2007_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

have ports like a blown out porn star hahahaha
Sorry, I was trying to read your post, but I was up all night putting a new motor in the night before, so the words were just dancing








Yeah, that's pretty much what I was saying. When it comes down to it, you can't beat the math, unless you had a 100 mph wind blowing up your ass the whole way down.


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_have ports like a blown out porn star hahahaha
Sorry, I was trying to read your post, but I was up all night putting a new motor in the night before, so the words were just dancing








Yeah, that's pretty much what I was saying. When it comes down to it, you can't beat the math, unless you had a 100 mph wind blowing up your ass the whole way down.

Lol ya hondaproof keeps telling me hes gonna post up that "timeslip" he has and that none of us know anything. The funny thing is he has posted in many threads and everyone basicly says BS.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (veedub1991)*

for all you haters just come to the bug out it blew when i sprayed it(100hp) i should just let you learn on your own but so wat im a nice guy . so be careful when you juice it unless of course that a lie to. 

_Modified by hondaproof at 5:57 PM 7-19-2007_

_Modified by hondaproof at 6:01 PM 7-19-2007_


_Modified by hondaproof at 6:24 PM 7-19-2007_


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (hondaproof)*

Well with this crazy power output your talking about the motor would have to be setup to the point where you shouldnt use spray anyways. But wait you ran those times with out spray.
Oh and some people arent in that area to make it to bug out. So just do the easy thing and get us a pic of the time slips to prove. very easy to do


----------



## eurotrashrabbit (Oct 25, 2001)

*Re: (veedub1991)*

I will be at the Thug Out


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (veedub1991)*

for starters i never said anything about power output. i put this junkass motor together in 2 days. never thought it would be **** but to my surprise it was im gonna put it(timeslip) up on the forum under the mystical one. then maybe you guys will help me figure the damn thing out im not here to argue im here to learn more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (hondaproof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_for starters i never said anything about power output. i put this junkass motor together in 2 days. never thought it would be **** but to my surprise it was im gonna put it(timeslip) up on the forum under the mystical one. then maybe you guys will help me figure the damn thing out im not here to argue im here to learn more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well just let us know when you do?


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (veedub1991)*

i will please just be calm i said ill post and i will prob be sometime this week work 6 days a week so ill put it up and post here to tell now before you guys give me more hell i only ran it once i did not back it up


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (hondaproof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_i will please just be calm i said ill post and i will prob be sometime this week work 6 days a week so ill put it up and post here to tell now before you guys give me more hell i only ran it once i did not back it up 
\
Seriously though, learn how to use punctuation and grammar. Your posts make me want to punch babies.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

The more I read, the much more stupider I getted


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

The more I read, the much more stupider I getted 
you mean you can read?


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (hondaproof)*

i have one ? for you so call drag car builders why take the time to build a engine and then go and put it in a ugly ass car. anyone on this thread want race to race on pinks ill put up "the mystical one".i am truly sorry for the ball i have busted so give rich a call and put you car where your mouth is.thats all i have to say. lol the new motor holds up to 75 with the timing retarded ill keep the specs to myself and you better hope you are as fast as you say you are. call rich please he wants an import race on his show but said no one is willing to put up the cars i am.call rich


_Modified by hondaproof at 8:22 AM 7-22-2007_


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (hondaproof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_i have one ? for you so call drag car builders why take the time to build a engine and then go and put it in a ugly ass car. anyone on this thread want race to race on pinks ill put up "the mystical one".i am truly sorry for the ball i have busted so give rich a call and put you car where your mouth is.thats all i have to say. lol the new motor holds up to 75 with the timing retarded ill keep the specs to myself and you better hope you are as fast as you say you are. call rich please he wants an import race on his show but said no one is willing to put up the cars i am.call rich


wow you take all this time to talk crap. Spend a very small amount of that and put your time slip up.
Oh and to race you people would have to live near you. So way to waste some more o2.
oh and lets see a pic of this car, if your calling everyone else's cars ugly.


_Modified by veedub1991 at 8:28 AM 7-24-2007_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

eh, he went on my build thread and called my car ugly. I don't really care. It goes fast. I guess if I put a body kit on it, painted it yellow and lime green, and threw some 18's on it, it would be a drag car. Have you ever been to a dragstrip? 90% of the cars at a dragstrip are either primered or original paint. People notice a drag car for the power it makes, not the gloss of the paint.
edit: I find it funny that you claim you have no time, yet you have time to post 10 times a day, blow up the first motor, build up a second motor, and go on pinks. But not enough time to post the timeslip.
And rods don't break on a frankenstein from power.


_Modified by MkIIRoc at 3:07 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (veedub1991)*

you are just waitin. if you call rich put your car up ill come to you and i will take it .as far as me calling roc car ugly it is but hey like he said its fast ill put mine up to his to and go to myspace/veedub5.com youllsee a year old pic of it maybe by 2mar youll see more this pic is old but it still looks better than that. my car is over 20 years old and still has no rust take care of them. lol rust buckets are for hillbillies man p.s. ill show you how fast it is if you come on the show.you find it hard to belive the same motor set up that you and other people on this forum so proudly hold high (it is junk) cant run times that im tellin you it will then why should i show you comke see for yourself ill bring it to you if your cars is the"fastest"i want to burn that ass if i lose i lose its just a dub 

_Modified by hondaproof at 5:11 PM 7-22-2007_


_Modified by hondaproof at 5:13 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Yeah ok. Junk motors. The VW All motor world record was set in the late 90's, early 00's with the same basic setup.
You want me to go through all the trouble of going on some faggity show with an idiot of a host who dumps bikes in the pits instead of you showing us a timeslip. uh, NO. 
If you are so dead set on racing, then go ahead and come out here. Bugorama, September 1st and 2nd. I'll be there looking like a hillbilly in a "rust bucket" with a "junk motor" running 12's. I'll get some hooked on phonics for your dumb ass.
/argument
back to the topic


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

lol you are to easy man the only reason im calling you out is because you dissin your own set up i know it fast but when someone else does good with it you diss it my bad i do want race and i think it would be a good rep for vw at the same time.but hey *** it wheres your roll cage? you got 40 hp from a na head lol!i know who set the world record and he done it on what cis bite me


_Modified by hondaproof at 7:02 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (hondaproof)*

myspace/vwdub5.com go look at the mystical dragon sittin in a trailer park lookin better than your old ladys after i have drank a 5th. the timeslip will come when i feel like i have argued enough i dont like leave things unfinished







roc lets do it man go on pinks with me ill take it easy "sprayin 75 leave when you ready!"ill say im sorry 


_Modified by hondaproof at 7:16 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## 85spraybomb (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: (hondaproof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_myspace/vwdub5.com go look at the mystical dragon the timeslip will come when i feel like i have argued enough i dont like leave things unfinished







roc lets do it man go on pinks with me ill take it easy "sprayin 75 leave when you ready!"ill say im sorry 

dude,honestly,shut the **** up already,post up your time slip,we need proof,not just some bull**** talk.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (85spraybomb)*

dude who are you? where is every one elses time slips post yours ill post mine the only ones ive seen are 2rocs and eurotrash


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm talking about Kossob as far as the world record. He didn't use CIS, he used 45mm webers. I bought my motor from him last month, and asked him every question about his old setup that I could think of.
Check out his setup. Obviously the home page is outdated. Nate Romero has the record now. I don't think he's using CIS either!!
http://www.watercooled.com/all_motor/

Let's look at cylinder heads. How about a 1.8 JH motor and a 1.8 16v. 90 and 123 hp, right? Whoa, that's 33 hp! What's the difference? How much the head flows, and a few points of compression. Horsepower is in the cylinder head. You can have the nicest bottom end in the world topped with a stock 1.6 head, and it won't make crap! A good cylinder head can easily add up to 40 horsepower.
My head is a full race setup. It costs more than some people's cars. It easily makes 40 horsepower over a stock head on a high compression 2.0l.
And please stop following me around the forums talking trash in all my threads. It just makes you look bad.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

im not following you dude i deleted that crap from your thread sorry for going to far .there i said it .and yes i see what your are sayinabout the heads but if you can gain it why cant anyone else now that bein said and all bs to the side do see why i have stoop to low levels. im good at what i do and just like you i dont like to be insulted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by hondaproof at 9:11 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (hondaproof)*

i think that car is bad its clean to and roc ill say this on the forum you would have won the race lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you got it down ill give you that but i do know high 12s can be had with cis so give me the time ill give the results


_Modified by hondaproof at 8:31 PM 7-22-2007_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (veedub1991)*

He's got no slip, just a big mouth.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (B4S)*

wheres your slips bitches


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (hondaproof)*

19.4 @ 69mph
1.7L rabbit automatic.
We're not the ones talking BS though. Apparently they don't ever have to put up or shut up where you're from. Must be nice, a city full of Brian Spilners. 
Slip up, or shut up.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (B4S)*

yeah city full of us you rite man just whatever ill just keep on doin it you got a looooooong way to go http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (hondaproof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_wheres your slips bitches









We never said we had any, nor did we make the bold claims that you did.
I think we need a show of comments here. Who thanks hondaproof should *"Slip up, or shut up"?* Quoted from B4S
I will be the second post! 


_Modified by veedub1991 at 10:57 AM 7-23-2007_


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (hondaproof)*

and another thing i have to prove myself to no one but myself so please spare me with your envy i know what i got ialso know that because i run cis-e you dumbasses think its impossible to make it fast tell me why would vw invest millions of dollars in research just to have a fuel system that cant be tuned when it came time to race their products uh showcase what they sell rocs car is beast but mine is street legal and can keep rite up.


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (hondaproof)*

lol envy, yep you got it right thats what we all have "cough bs cough"

Again ok well dont show anybody but then your taking the shut up route. Not the slip up route which allows you to talk.

_Modified by Longitudinal at 7:48 PM 7-23-2007_


_Modified by veedub1991 at 8:32 AM 7-24-2007_


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (veedub1991)*

the slip is coming it will be at myspace/vwdub5.com go there now to see some pics of the car im calling for the camera mow it will be up today or tomorrow but im putting it up im tired of the argueing when you see it you will be shocked


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (hondaproof)*

Sweet thats all we asked


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (veedub1991)*

oh and heres the correct link
http://www.myspace.com/vwdub5


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (veedub1991)*

ok just got off the phone the camrea is coming i will post it on myspace beacause i dont know how to put it up here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (hondaproof)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_yeah city full of us you rite man just whatever ill just keep on doin it you got a looooooong way to go http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

****, did I forget to post up the time from my fast car?
13.3 @ 107mph, open diff ACN code 020, tires showing belts, and full interior (MkII Jetta coupe).
You talk to much, but I see you're a mature 30 year old from Virginia, according to your myspace page, so you're forgiven. Explains a lot too.


_Modified by B4S at 3:33 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
****, did I forget to post up the time from my fast car?
13.3 @ 107mph, open diff ACN code 020, tires showing belts, and full interior (MkII Jetta coupe).
You talk to much, but I see you're a mature 30 year old from Virginia, according to your myspace page, so you're forgiven. Explains a lot too.

_Modified by B4S at 3:33 PM 7-23-2007_

Whats your setup?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (veedub1991)*

It was turbocharged, and a 16v, so thats why I didn't post it up. I've been rocking my G60 rabbit for a year now, way more fun IMO. I'm about to possibly build an NA 8v for fun, might be interesting to see how far I can go.


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_It was turbocharged, and a 16v, so thats why I didn't post it up. I've been rocking my G60 rabbit for a year now, way more fun IMO. I'm about to possibly build an NA 8v for fun, might be interesting to see how far I can go.

Right on, ya that g60 would be fun. Whats your plans for the 8v


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

I think the next car I build will be forced induction. I've never even driven a turbocharged or supercharged car, but they look like fun. I'm trying to get peter tong to build one more kit sometime next year for me, and then run a draw through setup with a 650 holley. I know it won't make the most for power, but I have no idea how to tune fuel injection. Should still be fun! Maybe I can turn it to 11. No no no, you see, this car goes to 11!
B4S- what was your 60ft? With some better grip(tires/diff), it looks like you could knock that puppy deep into the 12's!
edit:
Why do you keep bringing up CIS? CIS is nice for mild performance, but is not an all out performance system. How many FSV racers ran CIS? I don't know, but I bet I could coun't them on an amputee's hand. The rules allowed for fuel injection, but people ran hilborn or other mechanical fuel injection with throttle bodies or "2 two barrel carburetors or one 4 barrel". I don't know what kind of driver collin from TT was, but he could have gone faster with better fuel delivery. While it is impressive, it's not the best setup. The downfall of CIS is the need to lift that plate to deliver fuel, when other mechanical injection types allow for short, straight shots into the cylinder. I know that fast times can be ran with CIS. But, the point is that faster times can be run without CIS. Noone is hating on CIS.
Here's some FSV and other race motors for everyone to drool over








































I'm ignorant, is the above one hilborn or that funky kugelfischer injection? Both have the same end result, but I understan that kugel allows for more than just an on-off like hilborn







.
This one looks the same


















_Modified by MkIIRoc at 3:07 PM 7-23-2007_


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIIRoc* »_I think the next car I build will be forced induction. I've never even driven a turbocharged or supercharged car, but they look like fun. I'm trying to get peter tong to build one more kit sometime next year for me, and then run a draw through setup with a 650 holley. I know it won't make the most for power, but I have no idea how to tune fuel injection. Should still be fun! Maybe I can turn it to 11. No no no, you see, this car goes to 11!
B4S- what was your 60ft? With some better grip(tires/diff), it looks like you could knock that puppy deep into the 12's!

_Modified by MkIIRoc at 3:07 PM 7-23-2007_

My 60's were in the 1.9's, if I could have broken into the 1.8's, I'd have hit 12's for sure. The secret was suspension adjustments, because my 60's dropped from 2.0's once I started tweaking the coils. I ran my coilovers 3/4"-1" higher on the driver's rear, to allow the car to squat evenly once the rear dipped, which let the stock diff do its job. I was able to heat up both tires evenly, no one wheel peel for me







. Its something we've tried on other cars with great success too. One of the local EL turbos knocked his 60's into the low 1.7's with the same trick!








Give it a shot if you can, stiffen up the coil on the driver's rear...makes a HUGE difference. It'll come out of the hole a LOT faster, trust me







.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

worth a shot.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

The turbo dodge guys have been doing it for years, thats how I found it







. They'd weld in an air shock on the drivers side rear though, and crank up the pressure to race.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (B4S)*

OK, so the Fast and Furious stupidity, wang measuring and chest pounding stops NOW or this thread is locked and everybody involved loses points. This is not TCL or the MKIV forum.


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_OK, so the Fast and Furious stupidity, wang measuring and chest pounding stops NOW or this thread is locked and everybody involved loses points. This is not TCL or the MKIV forum.

thank you sir.


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Longitudinal* »_OK, so the Fast and Furious stupidity, wang measuring and chest pounding stops NOW or this thread is locked and everybody involved loses points. This is not TCL or the MKIV forum.

Thanks only wish you could have stepped in sooner, we just got this thread back to its original purpose


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (veedub1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub1991* »_
Thanks only wish you could have stepped in sooner, we just got this thread back to its original purpose

I'm happy to do it, but consider this: if the 'tex were a city and a citizen witnessed a street fight in progress, wouldn't it be his civic duty to call the police instead of waiting for an officer to come around by chance?
Use that Report To Moderator button. That's why it's there.
Now, back to the topic and nothing but the topic.


----------



## hondaproof (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: (Longitudinal)*

Thanks only wish you could have stepped in sooner, we just got this thread back to its original purpose
lol you are the one who started it


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hondaproof* »_lol you are the one who started it
















Anyways back to the topic

_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_
My 60's were in the 1.9's, if I could have broken into the 1.8's, I'd have hit 12's for sure. The secret was suspension adjustments, because my 60's dropped from 2.0's once I started tweaking the coils. I ran my coilovers 3/4"-1" higher on the driver's rear, to allow the car to squat evenly once the rear dipped, which let the stock diff do its job. I was able to heat up both tires evenly, no one wheel peel for me







. Its something we've tried on other cars with great success too. One of the local EL turbos knocked his 60's into the low 1.7's with the same trick!








Give it a shot if you can, stiffen up the coil on the driver's rear...makes a HUGE difference. It'll come out of the hole a LOT faster, trust me







.
 
Damn thats some good 60' time with an open diff. I need to look into messing with the suspension







What type of street tires where you running?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (veedub1991)*

Some corded/bald drag radials that I got for free. I got a few passes out of them before they started sparking a lot







.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Looked like some back to the future action, eh?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

*Re: (MkIIRoc)*

Definitely, lol. Once the sparks started flying, they pulled me off the track


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: (B4S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4S* »_Definitely, lol. Once the sparks started flying, they pulled me off the track









If they were that low, im surprised they even let you run


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (instg8r)*

Many years ago I saw an Oettinger 1.6 16V in their showroom. It supposedly made 290ps at 10000RPM on CIS alcohol


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (antichristonwheels)*

























ABA, 270 cam, QTD turbo and manifold,G60 injectors,Audi 500 intercooler,Polished/ported head,MegaSquirt,12-15psi and heat soak like a mother. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not bad for mostly J-yard VAG parts

_Modified by Rien at 1:14 PM 7-24-2007_


_Modified by Rien at 1:15 PM 7-24-2007_


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Rien)*

Nice, thats some good toque.


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Rien)*

Nice... that fox is quite the sleeper








What changed on the run with the higher whp value? Upped the boost?


----------



## Rien (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Peter Tong)*

yup, we turned up the boost...first run was 7-10psi(no boost controller) the 2nd run was 12-15psi w/boost controller.


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Rien)*

Rien, you may want to consider a stock 8V cam.


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Longitudinal)*

I was kinda wondering about that 270 in there...
Would the stocker be better than the stock G60 unit, seeing as how that's FI, too?


----------



## ryubiggie (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (Rien)*

hey rien if you need a stock fox cam i got one laing around. let me know if you need it. it would be on the cheap.


----------



## veedub1991 (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (ryubiggie)*

TT has there 268°/260° cam that is designed for FI.


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (veedub1991)*

epjetta is making some good numbers we are sure of it


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: Post up, Who's got the fastest or most powerful 8v??? (veedub1991)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub1991* »_TT has there 268°/260° cam that is designed for FI.

"Turbo" cams are a meh-ing waste of money in my opinion.
VWRalley, I have welded quite a lot of cast iron, and could fix that EM for you.


----------

